

Myspace Expected To Lay Off At Least 150 Employees On Wednesday - nikhilpandit
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/27/myspace-expected-to-lay-off-at-least-150-employees-on-wednesday/

======
zoowar
Facebook needs engineers, Myspace is on fire sale, so why doesn't Facebook buy
Myspace?

